# Blue form veiled chameleons breeding.



## MikhailsDinos (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry for some of the bad pics, I was doing this through a screen cage and I did not want to disturb them. But you get the idea.

Today on my to do list, to place the pair of regular Veileds-of high Turqoise color together. I've had them ever sense they were 3 months old, they were very tiny. They are both from different blood lines and are regular Veileds-of high Turqoise color veiled chameleons. This morning I fed them each a good amount of roaches and gave them some water and let the day go by. Around 4pm I placed the female in the males cage and he colored up and went strait to work. The female just let him do his thing. After a few minutes of mating she walk away from him, he then chased after her and they mated once again. This time a little longer.... After mating she went black and had, blue, green spots all over her body and was hissing at the male... I then took her out and placed her back in her cage. I have a nice big 5 gallon bucket for her, with %50 peat moss and %50 play sand.

Some pictures:

Second mating.












Mating.
















After mating and the female showing what she thinks of him.






Male still trying to get some.











Female after mating, she was black just before taking her out the cage.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics. One day I hope to purchase some veiled chameleons.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you! After another 150-200 days and a month give or take, i will hopefully have babies for sale from this mating.


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2009)

I love those things. Some day I will have one.


----------



## Orin (Nov 13, 2009)

Those are some handsome critters.

One thing I've noticed is a few "breeders" seem to have come out with "blue" veiled chameleons in recent years yet they're the same color as normal ones.


----------



## ismart (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow! very nice!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Nov 14, 2009)

ismart said:


> Wow! very nice!


its rare to find blue Veileds. I have seen plenty of Translucent Veileds... they're really Pie Bald animals in my opinion.

I own Panther chameleons (Furcifer Pardalis)

I hope she eats well and lays smoothly!!! good luck on incubation!!! keep us updated on her process!

btw - they're both beautiful and awesome pictures!!!!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Mikhail, did you go to the RockyMountain Reptile expo in Denver?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for all the complements everyone, much appreciated !!

Orin,

I must agree with you on that, they seem normal. Sometimes my male will get blue, but on rare occasion. For the most part he looks normal most of the time.

Brian,

Agreed!. Now Panther chameleons on the other hand can be amazingly blue. I have a friend that is breeding them and his are truly blue, the male is as blue as they come.

Definitely will keep everyone updated. My female so far has been eating everything she can get, yesterday I fed her one of my miss molted orchid mantis. The mantis was going to die, so I thought why waste it and She really enjoyed the rare meal.  

lemmiwinks,

Hi,

No i did not, long story. But very busy day for me. I really wanted to go and was looking forward to it. I'm going to be selling at the next reptile expo, I sell at every other reptile expo.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 4, 2009)

Came home from work today and found my female digging! After 4 hours later she came up and covered it all up. So the first thing I did was offer her a roach and some water, she took both right away. I then took the egg laying container out and looked for eggs. She laid 38 eggs.


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow! Good job.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Dec 4, 2009)

i really hope you're putting a lid on each of those containers! 3 small holes is ideal. good luck, Veileds are easy to hatch!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 4, 2009)

Brian,

Thanks for the heads up, much appreciated! It was already in the agenda for that day, just took the lids off for the pictures.

Sounds like you have bred them before. From what I've seen from my Rhacodactylus ciliatus eggs, that some of the eggs dont look fertile

Thanks again

Mikhail



Brian Aschenbach said:


> i really hope you're putting a lid on each of those containers! 3 small holes is ideal. good luck, Veileds are easy to hatch!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, those are gorgeous!

How much will you be selling the babies for?


----------



## Opivy (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow! Have never seen anything like this - beautiful pictures.

Great work by the way, you look like you really have your stuff together.


----------



## DannyN (Dec 7, 2009)

They look like regular C.Calyptratus to me, unfortunately many people at shows make claims to their chameleons being rarer, etc. to make a quick buck, there is no such thing as a "blue" from veild chameleon, just a more colorful, "high blue" if you will. Yours are very nice however, I keep 1.1 R.Brevicaudatus (pygmy) 1.0 C.Calyptratus

(veild) 1.0 F.Pardalis (panther), 1.1 F.Oustaleti (oustalets chameleon.)

Good luck with your babies!

chameleonforums.com


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 7, 2009)

ZoeRipper,

Thank you. I dont know yet, probably from $25 each to $35.

Opivy,

Thank you, much appreciated!

KSTBCR,

Yes you are correct and I agree. I was told that it was a blue phase by the seller. But I've been told by breeders that they are regular Veileds-of high Turqoise color. I'll have to correct this in the posts.

Also thank you! It looks like you have quite the collection.

Thanks again

Mikhail


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 7, 2009)

How long do they incubate?

Man, I really love Chameleons.

(My friend's pet shop is selling Jackson's but I don't have $130  I'd love to buy one of yours though!)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 8, 2009)

Good Job Mikhail!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Dec 8, 2009)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Brian,Thanks for the heads up, much appreciated! It was already in the agenda for that day, just took the lids off for the pictures.
> 
> Sounds like you have bred them before. From what I've seen from my Rhacodactylus ciliatus eggs, that some of the eggs dont look fertile
> 
> ...


What is the temperature you're incubating them at? Are you planning on raising the temp. after a few months?

Let me know if you need any help. I breed Panther chameleons (Furcifer Pardalis)

Here are a few videos of some of my chameleons. I sold two of them to buy more females. enjoy  feel free to comment or subscribe if you're interested in seeing more videos on chameleons and feeder bugs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaKk5dDWo-U


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 11, 2009)

ZoeRipper,

They will incubate for about 150-200 days. We'll have to see how they do for me. But I will only start selling once the baby chameleons are 2 to 3 months old, to make sure they are strong and ready for a new home. The hardest part would have to be the waiting..... so the wait begins.

hibiscusmile,

Thank you!

Brian ,

I'm keeping them at 70F to 80F.

Thank you for the offer in help.

I enjoyed the video.... beautiful Furcifer Pardalis! I see a lot of people are doing this youtube thing and I think its a great way to show off the collection.

Thanks again

Mikhail



Brian Aschenbach said:


> What is the temperature you're incubating them at? Are you planning on raising the temp. after a few months?Let me know if you need any help. I breed Panther chameleons (Furcifer Pardalis)
> 
> Here are a few videos of some of my chameleons. I sold two of them to buy more females. enjoy  feel free to comment or subscribe if you're interested in seeing more videos on chameleons and feeder bugs.


----------

